# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  tiny heart beating

## Lynn

Heath - this one's for you ! 

Dart Frog heart beat - YouTube

( R imitator "Varadero" - Day #12 ) 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

Awe!!!  :Smile:  That is amazing! So tiny  :Smile: . 

Congrats on your first baby!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Awe!!!  That is amazing! So tiny . 
> 
> Congrats on your first baby!


Fingers crossed!

----------


## DartEd

Yay!!!

----------


## Lynn

Hopefully it turns out ok.
I'm hoping it's not lost into the _abyss_ when it's moved.


Ed, I can't wait to see your tad pics ! hint  hint 

Lynn

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Heather

I hope so too  :Smile: . It's a nice safe home. I'm thinking he'll be just fine.

----------


## DartEd

> Hopefully it turns out ok.
> I'm hoping it's not lost into the _abyss_ when it's moved.
> 
> 
> Ed, I can't wait to see your tad pics ! hint  hint 
> 
> Lynn


They're up in the general forum.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

That is awesome Lynn, congrats and good luck with them  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Lynn

The tad was safely transferred to the water yesterday!



Not a very good photo- ....I didn't want to bother them. 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lisa

That's so awesome Lynne

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## Heather

> The tad was safely transferred to the water yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a very good photo- ....I didn't want to bother them.


Yay!!!  :Smile:

----------

